# Game Thread, Nuggets vs Bulls, 7:30, UC, March 22, 2007, WGN SS



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Denver Nuggets are finally putting together complete efforts, just at the right time. The Chicago Bulls are looking to snap out a funk as they fight for playoff positioning.
> 
> The Nuggets look for their season-high sixth straight victory when they visit Chicago on Thursday.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Denver Nuggets </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>34 - 31 (.523)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 17</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>15 - 14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39 - 30 (.565)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>25 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>105.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>103.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.436</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Anthony, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>29.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Iverson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>27.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Smith, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Camby, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>56</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nenê</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Martin, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Najera, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>64</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kleiza, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blake, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>65</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Evans, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Diawara, Y</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sampson, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>George Karl</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>69</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>69</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>65</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

NBA.com Nuggets-Bulls Preview


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

No rest for weary with Nuggets in town 



> This is the point of the NBA's 82-game season when pretty much everything is tired.
> Players.
> 
> Coaches.
> ...


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

It's going to be a long night if they call the entire game this way. I guess we're at a disadvantage with the officials against a team with two superstars.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Nene looks a lot quicker than the last time I saw him. He looks good out there.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Violet Palmer is doing her best imitation of a Nugget tonight. How dare Kirk Hinrich guard a superstar?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon just had the best dunk of the Bulls year.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow Gordon just drove through with a MONSTEROUS one handed slam. Wow.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Should be a T on Kleiza :| He stared down Gordon after that buzzer beater 3.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Where has that been the last 2 year's.Ben i'm talking about,we haven't seen him dunk like that sense his rookie year against the cav's in the blowout.I think it was an ally from frank william's.I know he had it in him, because i'm from bens home town and i've seen and heard about him dunks,but have only seen it twice in the nba in 3 year's.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Violet Palmer, wow who gave her a reffing job?


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

nitric said:


> Violet Palmer, wow who gave her a reffing job?



For real, This Biatch does not seem to like us whatsoever. I remember several games where she just outrights sticks it to the Bulls.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Tyrus has to be careful. He's gonna hit his head on the rim one day!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, Violet Palmer should go back to the kitchen, where she belongs.  Even my gf agrees...its not a matter of hating someone based on gender, she just literally sucks as an NBA official.

Anyhow, yeah, anyone else agree that JR Smith is super ugly? Especially those ugly tattoos, and that ugly mustache. Glad we didn't keep him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

That 10-0 run was entirely Luol Deng. He rebounded or snagged loose balls. He lead the break. He created the baskets. I'm not exaggerating-- that was dominance. 

Great dunk by Ben in the 1st quarter. Too bad he gave up a 3 on the very next possession.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Didn't you see Sham's thread Mebarak? He'd fit in perfectly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

garnett said:


> Didn't you see Sham's thread Mebarak? He'd fit in perfectly.


He's ugly in a different sense though.

Like our other players have that distinguished ugly look. That makes them look like successful ugly.

JR Smith just looks like a plain loser. The guy is such a loser. He's so ugly with his stupid headband, cheap mustache, his beady eyes, that dumb all arm tattoo.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I think we are all in agreence about Violet Palmer! 

Question? What in the hell is it going to take for Kirk to get a foul called while he is going to the basket?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon's defense is killing me.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Gordon's defense is killing me.


Gordon defense is decent tonight he got in front of AI a couple of times and didn't foul him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK needs to relax. He's trying to do too much and it ain't helping us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nothing but jump shots for us. 1st round exit for 3rd straight year.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm sick and tired of seeing Iverson and Anthony getting whistle after whistle, when Hinrich and Gordon rarely get anything when driving to the basket.

The Nuggets last 5 points came from the line. They didn't hit one shot there in the end.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hideous lineup to start off the 4th qtr:

PJ Brown
TT
Griffin
Kirk
Duhon

WTH is Skiles thinking??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon Rules.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

****ING SKILES


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Let me guess, late comeback that will come up just short?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:cowboy:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Luol Deng immune from making shots during the 4th quarter?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TIE game! We're showing some toughness.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Captain Kirk. Really.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Hideous lineup to start off the 4th qtr:
> 
> PJ Brown
> TT
> ...


C'mon! You guys are unbelievable. I just did this with DB last game. That lineup was in for less than three minutes and was outscored by all of two points. I don't understand this fantasy land where a team goes 48 minutes without ever sitting two good players at the same time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great charge taken by GORDON!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> C'mon! You guys are unbelievable. I just did this with DB last game. That lineup was in for less than three minutes and was outscored by all of two points. I don't understand this fantasy land where a team goes 48 minutes without ever sitting two good players at the same time.


I can't find in the rule book where games are 45 minutes plus 3 minutes of playing a garbage lineup as some sort of courtesy or something.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas fighting for those 2nd chance opportunities is winning us this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW Denver making one dumb mistake after another.

And would it really kill GORDON to take a shot that has a decent % of going in??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another ridiculously tough shot. Lean in 15 footer w/ a hand in his face


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm no lip reader, but I'm pretty sure Skiles just used the "F" word there a few times.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> WOW Denver making one dumb mistake after another.
> 
> And would it really kill GORDON to take a shot that has a decent % of going in??


I know, he has to just pop up that three, instead of trying to drive in for the more difficult shot...not sure why so many people want him to drive so much...but hey, he's doing it, not live with it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL, that wasn't a very good shot either but he IS clutch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hit the go ahead bucket, but there's still just under :24 left. I think the bulls will get the ball back again, whether Denver scores or not.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW that's some breakdown.

We haven't hit a GW all season


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I can't find in the rule book where games are 45 minutes plus 3 minutes of playing a garbage lineup as some sort of courtesy or something.


I don't see much reality in calling a line up taken from a team's top 8 players a "garbage time" lineup.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

We are going to lose considering the season went so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I don't see much reality in calling a line up composed of a team's top 8 players a "garbage time" lineup.


When Adrian Griffin is your #2 option on offense, it is a garbage time lineup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tt With The Put Back Layup With .2 Seconds Left!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssss


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clearly that play was just as Skiles drew it up in the huddle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas = God!


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyrusssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

lgtwins said:


> We are going to lose considering the season went so far.


I GUESS NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ Brown almost blew it by losing the ball. BG had no choice but to take a ridiculous fadeaway...he missed but TT was there!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls Win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Clearly that play was just as Skiles drew it up in the huddle.


:lol::lol: Great game.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Big W's,we needed this game badly to hold off the heat.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That was great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

MAN Denver couldn't grab a defensive rebound to save their lives in the 4th qtr. That's what won it for us. Very lucky to get a W tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyrusssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

PJ almost stuffed it but then had the presence of mind to tap it to Gordon rather than turn it over. Huge play even though Gordon didn't hit the shot!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Now can Tyrus start he is amazing


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Yayayayayaya!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Hope this boost t.thomas confidence


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Didn't watch the game, but great to see a clutch win! It's great that we can win a couple of these every once in a while, considering how biased the refs must have been in this game. When you have an incompetent ref in Palmer, and a clearly biased official in Bavetta, who will calls fouls for stars.

Good game.

Plus I saw the Gordon dunk! DAMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


Good stuff!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

We Can Win In The Last 10 Secs!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

was a dunk or a put back by tyrus?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The Bulls didn't deserve to win this game. The execution was sloppy and they missed a ton of shots down the stretch. Thankfully the Nuggets were worse. 21 offensive rebounds are you kidding me? 

Props to PJ Brown-- he had a nice game. And Luol Deng was the best player on the court. :clap:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Put back and Skiles, can Thomas start NOW!?!?!? Get that pre historic PJ brown on the bench.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

2 high lights in that game : Thomas game winner and Gordons MONSTER JAM!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Tyrus!



DaBullz said:


> When Adrian Griffin is your #2 option on offense, it is a garbage time lineup.


Points per 40 minutes: Tyrus (15.2), Du (11.7), P.J. (9.9), Griffin (9.0). More importantly, P.J. was having a very strong offensive night scoring 16 on 7 of 11 shooting. So if by 2nd you meant 5th, you were dead on.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon Rules.


Gordon dunked in traffic. That's different.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

When Gordon, Deng, and Hinrich all score it's most likely the Bulls win.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

It feels nice to win a game by outrebounding the opponent in crunch time. Usually we are too undersized to do it, but Tyrus and Deng came up huge. 

Tyrus really had an excellent game-- no fouls, key rebounds, he didn't turn the ball over. He made an excellent adjustment on a poor pass by Gordon and turned it into a dunk. He also made some great deflections and steals, though no blocks. He's an incredible disruptor on defense. I think the officials were more lenient towards him today, too, so that helps.

(His jumper still makes me cringe, but thankfully he stopped taking them.)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: He scored 60 tonight.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ben Gordon was sharp tonight only one turnover and five assists plus his twenty five points and clucth shooting. Kirk also played decent four turnovers eight assists and twenty one points for a guy who was guarding AI all night that is good. Deng always play hard and shoots well. Tyrus is a my favorite player after BG but Skiles needs to put him as a starter. Same thing he's doing to Tyrus he did to Ben Gordon his rookie year.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> The Bulls didn't deserve to win this game. The execution was sloppy and they missed a ton of shots down the stretch. Thankfully the Nuggets were worse. 21 offensive rebounds are you kidding me?
> 
> Props to PJ Brown-- he had a nice game. And Luol Deng was the best player on the court. :clap:



I believe the Bulls did deserve to win this game and I'll tell you why. They outhustled the Nuggets, that's more rebounds and they got up more shots and hit more shots. What kept the game close was the free throw advantage for the Nuggets.

I can go back on my DVD that I burned of the game and show you 5 times Hinrich drove to the basket, got hit, which made him miss the shot and nothing was called.

I can show you where Gordon got hit on a drive and nothing was called.

Remember the break away dunk Tyrus had and the alleged block by Najara, it was a foul, he got Tyrus's arm, nothing called.

Remember Kirk leaving with cut lip, that was from the swipe at Hinrich that Blake took and nothing was called.

Yet, Anthony and Iverson can get breathed on or bumped and it is a foul! I'm sorry, I know the stars get the treatment, but when you have blatant contact and a drive, a player deserves to go to the line.

Oh yeah, Violet Palmer is the worst ref in the NBA. She watched the ball go out of bounds off Iverson and she just kept moving down the court!!!

Bulls outplayed the Nuggets on the floor, that in my book is a win!!!!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OT: He scored 60 tonight.



I'm not a big Kobe fan, but he is stepping up and realizing he has to do it now for the Lakers to hold on to their spot in the West. I know the Lakers aren't deep, but I would not want to face him in the 1st round.

Back to the Bulls, I believe Tyrus needs to come off the bench, he is that energy player. Our bench needs it right now, with Gordon starting and Nocioni still out. Thomas's time will come, just wait, but I like him coming off the bench.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Ben Gordon was sharp tonight only one turnover and five assists plus his twenty five points and clucth shooting. Kirk also played decent four turnovers eight assists and twenty one points for a guy who was guarding AI all night that is good. Deng always play hard and shoots well. Tyrus is a my favorite player after BG but Skiles needs to put him as a starter. Same thing he's doing to Tyrus he did to Ben Gordon his rookie year.


I'd like it if Tyrus started but I don't see it as a huge deal because he still gets called for too many fouls to play starters' minutes. What's most important to me is that Skiles maximizes his minutes as opposed to giving Allen playing time over him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Ben Gordon was sharp tonight only one turnover and five assists plus his twenty five points and clucth shooting. Kirk also played decent four turnovers eight assists and twenty one points for a guy who was guarding AI all night that is good. Deng always play hard and shoots well. Tyrus is a my favorite player after BG but Skiles needs to put him as a starter. Same thing he's doing to Tyrus he did to Ben Gordon his rookie year.


Hinrich wasn't guarding Iverson! Unless of course he turned black and grew a bigger butt.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Hinrich wasn't guarding Iverson! Unless of course he turned black and grew a bigger butt.


Both Gordon and Hinrich took turns guarding him tonight, let it go. Sometimes Gordon was on Blake and sometimes Hinrich. Most of the time, it was Hinrich, why do you think he had 4 fouls by the 3rd!

They both guarded him and the Bulls won, leave it at that!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles reaction to Tyrus' play was tepid at best


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Hinrich wasn't guarding Iverson! Unless of course he turned black and grew a bigger butt.


It was Kirk, Duhon, Adrian, and a little bit of Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The rookie won one for us, thanks to Deng keeping the ball alive in our favor. We needed this win.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> The rookie won one for us, thanks to Deng keeping the ball alive in our favor. We needed this win.


I wonder if Deng ever played volleyball. Great set up.

Smart play to keep the ball up in the air. And not so smart play by Denver at the end.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

In the last 2 plays, all 5 Bulls touched the ball. On the last play, 4 of them did. Sheer hustle won that game for us on the last play, with P.J. moving his old rear to keep from turning it over, then helping in knocking it to Gordon, Gordon with the smarts at least step back to create room with a bigger player on him, the tip by Deng to keep it alive and Thomas with the finish! 

I'm just glad the free throw disadvantage didn't cost us a game.


Side note: Remember when I found out my wife is pregnant, and I said I would be bringing a new Bulls fan into the world, well, it's actually going to be 2 Bulls fans, we're having twins. 

3 more kids and I could have a starting five! LOL (We just planned on 2 anyways!)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats BullsAttitude. May you and your wife be blessed with healthy children.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Congrats BullsAttitude. May you and your wife be blessed with healthy children.


Thank you, I just don't know if she could handle me turning our kids into diehard Bulls fans, like me?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> Thank you, I just don't know if she could handle me turning our kids into diehard Bulls fans, like me?


I'm sure she'll make you pay by having you change about 12 diapers a day.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

So looking at the box scores, seems like the Big 3, PJ, and Tyrus all played well.

How is Tyrus' offense looking? 11 rebounds in 20 minutes?

Nice to see the Big 3 step up. I hope they are slowly learning how to close out games, because there won't be many blowouts in the playoffs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles reaction to Tyrus' play was tepid at best


How so?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> So looking at the box scores, seems like the Big 3, PJ, and Tyrus all played well.
> 
> How is Tyrus' offense looking? 11 rebounds in 20 minutes?
> 
> Nice to see the Big 3 step up. I hope they are slowly learning how to close out games, because there won't be many blowouts in the playoffs.


Tyrus Thomas won us the game. He continually fought for 2nd chance opportunities, diving for the ball, often succeeding, in the clutch.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> In the last 2 plays, all 5 Bulls touched the ball. On the last play, 4 of them did. Sheer hustle won that game for us on the last play, with P.J. moving his old rear to keep from turning it over, then helping in knocking it to Gordon, Gordon with the smarts at least step back to create room with a bigger player on him, the tip by Deng to keep it alive and Thomas with the finish!
> 
> I'm just glad the free throw disadvantage didn't cost us a game.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the news. I'm happy for you but I just feel bad for how I think your late nights are going to be.  Get as much sleep as you can now, you'll definitely need it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

freakish


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone have that Gordon dunk recorded? I wana see that again


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Game Highlights


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> How so?


He said he was good, but then in typical skiles fashion can't leave it at that. He says he's not consistent enough to stay on the court for long stretches.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I unfortunately missed the ending of this game, but I'll catch the replay on ESPN at some point tomorrow morning (hopefully). Always good to get a win, the Noc jersey came through...


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> He said he was good, but then in typical skiles fashion can't leave it at that. He says he's not consistent enough to stay on the court for long stretches.


I don't know whether it's head games or bluntness but either way Tyrus seems to be responding so I don't really care. I'm not sure that Skiles' tough love approach works well with all players (Chandler seems a good example of a player who didn't benefit from it) but Tyrus is hard headed with a chip on his shoulder. It doesn't seem to phase him, if anything it seems to motivate him. He constantly talks about how he needs to keep working hard in interviews and no one seems to think he's skilled enough at interviews to successfully spout out cliches he doesn't believe.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

If anybody's still up, NBATV is replaying this game (it's 0230 a.m. CDT).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I still can't believe PJ Brown dropped the ball on that last possession. What a bum.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Thomas’ moment arrives




> CHICAGO – Tyrus Thomas, who easily could be playing in the NCAA tournament right now, brought “One Shining Moment” to the NBA and the Bulls.
> 
> The 20-year-old rookie put back Ben Gordon’s miss with 0.2 seconds remaining Thursday night for a 109-108 victory over the Denver Nuggets before an exhilarated sellout crowd at the United Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I unfortunately missed the ending of this game, but I'll catch the replay on ESPN at some point tomorrow morning (hopefully). Always good to get a win, the Noc jersey came through...


The last couple of minutes were just outstanding... well worth catching!

----------------------------

Spongy... you have to put it in context... at least Tyrus was on the court. If he's not consistent enough to stay on for long stretches, neither are PJ or Big Ben or... well... anyone else who plays the 4 or 5 for us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> The last couple of minutes were just outstanding... well worth catching!
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Spongy... you have to put it in context... at least Tyrus was on the court. If he's not consistent enough to stay on for long stretches, neither are PJ or Big Ben or... well... anyone else who plays the 4 or 5 for us.


Jeremy made an excellent point about Tyrus being able to take his lumps because to him he knows it's good for his growth. It may not work for everyone, but Tyrus has taken the criticisms well. 

I guess if I'm not used to Skiles point-counterpoint answers he always spews out, I'll never get used to it. It's good that he doesn't fawn over his players but geez, the man won the game for you. Does he have to prove that he's robocop to the media?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon dunk in HD 35 meg 

Remember to de-interlace. 


> *These are 1920x1080i interlaced videos. Make sure you select RIGHT CLICK --> DEINTERLACE --> BOB in VLC Player to clean up the interlacing and get smooth motion. If your vid card is too slow the use RIGHT CLICK --> DEINTERLACE --> BLEND instead to get rid of interlacing without smooth motion.*


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone notice JR Smiths reaction after Gordon passed by him? :lol:


----------

